# 2014 AGA Aquascaping Contest to include a Dutch category



## Phil Edwards (25 Feb 2014)

At long last, after quite a number of requests, and some work, it's finally here.  We're happy to announce that the 2014 AGA International Aquascaping Contest will be including a separate category specifically for Dutch aquascapes.  Please see the AGA Facebook page or the Home/News page at Aquatic Gardeners Association for details and the rules.

(Staff, if there's a more appropriate location for this please move it.  Thanks!)


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Feb 2014)

Are they/you going to be as strict Phil?


----------



## Edvet (26 Feb 2014)

Still to soon for you Phil!


----------



## Phil Edwards (26 Feb 2014)

*Ian*,

Yes, the judges are going to be instructed to be strict.  Certain elements such as planted streets and planted walls are expected.  Entries without these will lose points.  Thankfully removable moss/fern walls are easy to make and grow in quickly. 

The intent is to encourage people to keep Dutch tanks according to NBAT aquascaping guidelines rather than "Dutch-esque" tanks.  After some discussion, Karen and I decided that if we're going to do a Dutch category we need to be true to form in our judging guidelines.  Certain things can't be accounted for such as furniture, safety of the technical hardware, and other things that can only be seen in person.  We'll still only be judging the aquarium as seen in the photo with emphasis on aquascaping technique.   You can go to Aquatic Gardeners Association to see the judging guidelines on the Home/News page.


*Ed*,

Six months isn't much time, but I'm going to do my best.    I'm hoping we can convince the folks over in Holland to participate too.  I wouldn't mind getting schooled by the likes of Raymond Duindam or either of the Van Wezels.


----------



## Edvet (26 Feb 2014)

I'm sure Willem wil come if you pay for him.......


----------



## Phil Edwards (26 Feb 2014)

We just want him for pictures of his tanks.  Personally, I would be tickled to death if the Dutch folks came out in force and submitted pics of their tanks to our contest.  It's hard to feel bad losing to the very best of the best in the world.  Perhaps having one of them come out and give a talk would be a good thing for a future convention.


----------



## Edvet (26 Feb 2014)

Wel the old school Dutch style is getting less and less here too, Young people are more into scaping, membership numbers of aquarium societies are dwindling (we are still hurt by the financial crisis).


----------



## Phil Edwards (28 Feb 2014)

Ed,

That's one of the big reasons we decided to go ahead and start this category.  We hope that it will encourage people all around the world to keep NBAT style planted tanks so the style won't die with the masters currently living.


----------

